# most comfortable seat (cloth)



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

I think I will have to have another seat (passenger front ) fitted for the wife as she suffers from arthritis, the existing seat in the Fiat Ducato is extremely uncomfortable for her on the longer trips I.E anything over 2 hours. I have been out of the loop on cars for over 8 years,so can anybody recommend a really comfortable one with good adjustment but non electric and easy to fit on the existing mounts Thanks, David


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi a company that does great seats for trucks and buses is Bostrom
I fitted one to my old land rover and it made long journeys bearable again,
You adjust the seat to your weight then it floats,
without you getting much movement from the the vehicle it is fitted too,
It wasn't cheap but was worth it IMO


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Flyinghigh ,I am in France ,Its not where to get one, its what to get that I need ,but thanks anyway


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Look for a Mercedes Vario van driver's seat.

Made by Isringhausen or ISRI for short.

Probably as easy to fit in place of a single seat as anything.

The later Vito van seats are good if you want a double seat.

They are a German company.

Peter


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

ISRI seats are fitted as standard in my Rapido and I find them uncomfortable due to my size which I hasten to add is not extreme. Also the adjustments are extremely difficult to do. The seat up and down movement is controlled by 2 large knobs on the side of the seat squab and they are extremely difficult to turn. The backrest is controlled by a lever down at the front of the seat which you have to lean forward to reach which then makes it virtually impossible to push back to adjust the backrest. The only way is to be out of the seat and then you don't know if you've got it in the right position.

Both of these operations are needed regularly as the seat position is different if swivelled round from the driving position.

I'm looking for better seats and was wondering whether some out of a quality car would be better but unfortunately the seat belts are mounted on the seat so a car seat would not do. Unless you know different!

Richard


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm 16stone+ and find my seat in the Mercedes quite comfortable, adjustment is my levers/buttons, but this is a 1999 vehicle so probably different entirely now.

Peter


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

daffodil said:


> Flyinghigh ,I am in France ,Its not where to get one, its what to get that I need ,but thanks anyway


**************************************************

daffodil, why don't you enter your location into your profile, then other members won't get confused?


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening daffodil,

Try contacting http://tekseating.co.uk/ who are specialist in vehicle seating, also the Recaro brand who are well known for car sports seats also make specialist orthopaedic seats so this may also be worth investigating however there may not be sub frames for the seat to secure to provide compatibility with light commercial vehicles.

Aguti are another manufacturer of motorhome seating who may offer something suitable.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

emmbeedee said:


> daffodil said:
> 
> 
> > Flyinghigh ,I am in France ,Its not where to get one, its what to get that I need ,but thanks anyway
> ...


 EmmBEEDEE oh I would love to but it wont let me, I find this site the most amateurish I have ever encountered admin wise ,why does it still double up the posts?, why not make it simpler to upload photos? yes I suppose its easy when you finally manage it, but I have given up (it should have an automatic resizing app and lifes too short) There I have only been a member for a short time but reading prev posts same old,same old, problems if it wasent for the great advice kindly given I wouldent bother, What do the owners actually do for their money except laugh all the way to the bank????


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

As daffodil said, see if you can get an air seat.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

I tried location again, also avatar,also photos,no more its driving me nuts


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

Daffodil,

When you wish to enter your location etc I find it best to Click on "Home" at the top of the page, then in the dropdown click on "Forum Profile" and make my changes then scroll down to the very bottom and click on "Submit".

I have just changed my location twice to check it works.
Hope this helps.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Of course this site is amateurish, that was how it started 10 years ago, on a shoe string as well. Thank goodness it was, where would all those questions have been answered and members helped out so quickly with the knowledge available.

We now have to coerce VS to start making it better.If you look for the tread called BUGS and put your ideas into that one of us will report it and supposedly it will continue up the ladder to someone who will act for once. :roll: :roll: :roll: 

cabby


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

kenp said:


> Daffodil,
> 
> When you wish to enter your location etc I find it best to Click on "Home" at the top of the page, then in the dropdown click on "Forum Profile" and make my changes then scroll down to the very bottom and click on "Submit".
> 
> ...


 Thanks Kenp, after 3 attempts its finally worked hallelujah!!!!! my comment on the amateur side, has absolutely nothing to do with the content or members, just the actual workings of the site, but to be honest if you guys cant get it changed by now I wont complain again or bother about how crappy it is, and just be grateful to the likes of cabby for giving his knowledge so freely


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

cabby


----------

